# Scottsdale AZ Locations



## dpolston

Hey Everybody!

It's been a long time since I've been here on the forum but I need your help. I am going to Scottsdale AZ on business Sept 22-28 and really don't have a lot of spare time when I'm there. I was looking for some really cool "must photograph" locations within an hour's drive while I am there. I don't have the time to wander around to look so are there any places you know of that I could go? I would like to get a sunrise on the desert shot (although I'm not the big landscape guy) and the off the beaten path shots. I'm into old buildings, ruins and native lifestyle (editorial people shots). Any help is very appreciated.

David

For an example of my basic style, check out my blog.


----------



## Clawed

If you like to golf, that might be a great way to get out and enjoy the desert landscape and shoot a few at the same time (the golf courses in and around Scottsdale are some of the best, and most stunning). Also, you could definitely check out the Phoenix Botanical Gardens (Desert Botanical Garden  Papago Park  Desert Plants) if you want to see and photograph some of the deserts plant & flower life.  You could also venture a bit more south and head to Tempe Town Lake.  There are plenty of things to photograph, no matter your style.  The lake itself sets itself up nicely for a night shoot, and take a walk down Mill Ave. if you would like to photograph people and the night life around the ASU campus.

Hope that helps!


----------



## dpolston

Thank you! I am googling as we speak!


----------



## Joves

Well you might try and get a sunset shot of Indian Head Mt which is north on I-17. When the light hits it right you can see an Indians face looking up. I keep meaning to get down there to get a shot of that.


----------



## ScottsdaleImages

David,

Definately check out Papago Park for a sunset. There is supposed to be a rock formation that is great, I just haven't tried it yet. Old Town Scottsdale still has some western style buildings. And if you head out Shea Blvd through Fountain Hills, the Mountains and Lakes up there are cool too. And that's with in an hour. 
What else would you be interested in?


----------



## Mitica100

dpolston said:


> Hey Everybody!
> 
> It's been a long time since I've been here on the forum but I need your help. I am going to Scottsdale AZ on business Sept 22-28 and really don't have a lot of spare time when I'm there. I was looking for some really cool "must photograph" locations within an hour's drive while I am there. I don't have the time to wander around to look so are there any places you know of that I could go? I would like to get a sunrise on the desert shot (although I'm not the big landscape guy) and the off the beaten path shots. I'm into old buildings, ruins and native lifestyle (editorial people shots). Any help is very appreciated.
> 
> David
> 
> For an example of my basic style, check out my blog.



Hey David, give me a shout when in town. Maybe a few Zonies can meet with you for a short photo trip, that is if you want TPF company. 

There are other places to go shooting in Scottsdale. Old Town has some nice parts left over from the good ol' times. The famous LOVE sculpture resides in a park adjacent to the Scottsdale Center For The Arts. Also, not too far are the McDowell Mountains, there is the Red Mountain, which really turns red at sunset (certain months). Don't go to the Phoenix Zoo, as you will be disappointed with both the price you pay and what you get for it. Botanical Garden, as suggested above, is a much better choice. Also, you could visit Taliesin West, which is Frank Lloyd Wright's project. To the North you can visit Seven Springs area but you will need a 4x4. Cave Creek is a few miles NW of Scottsdale but it's a fascinating little town full of old cowboys paraphernalia (anything related to horses, saddles and so on) and modern riders paraphernalia (Harley Davidson riders galore). Actually, that's where Ralph 'Sonny' Barger, the father of HA lives. Although he can hardly speak nowadays.

Anyway, just a few ideas...


----------

